# kool silver arowana pic



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice pic. He is looking pretty thick.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ya hes a good looking fish


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice!
is he living in harmony with all the oher fish?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

yep. all is fine.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

when/if he dies u better eat him.... he looks tasty and i heard arrowana is ver good same thing with rtc....lol good shots pbass


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

very nice


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice fish. Are you worried about him jumping? I've seen mine hit the screen a few times.

-PK


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> Nice fish. Are you worried about him jumping? I've seen mine hit the screen a few times.
> 
> -PK


 Fish dont generaly jump when in a sizable tank. even arowana. i find that Fish jump because of tank size.

I make this guy jump for food.. i have an old fishing pole that i attach a peice of shirmp to..

i stuff the shrimp to the end eye and dangle it 2-3 feet above the surface..

the arowana is dead on every time.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

Peacock said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > Nice fish. Are you worried about him jumping? I've seen mine hit the screen a few times.
> ...


whoa.... we need a vid.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice silver arrowana peacock


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

nick7marchand said:


> whoa.... we need a vid.


 I WILL SECOND THAT









peacock stop with the motorcycle upgrade bullshit by your ass a good digital camcorder :nod:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> nick7marchand said:
> 
> 
> > whoa.... we need a vid.
> ...


 its allready in the male










Sony F828 baby!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a sweet silver


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

daymn! man hes geting rather large and well, once again congrats on your large pound.
but yes, we would need to see a video on that feeding please of please?
Thanks dood, keep up the good work.

bobme.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

bobme said:


> daymn! man hes geting rather large and well, once again congrats on your large pound.
> but yes, we would need to see a video on that feeding please of please?
> Thanks dood, keep up the good work.
> 
> bobme.


 thanks dude..

ill get pics and vids when the new 828 comes.


----------

